# New Jersey Support group?



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking to meet some new people around the area that I can share my experiences with SA with and most importantly have fun!


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

ak2218 said:


> Looking to meet some new people around the area that I can share my experiences with SA with and most importantly have fun!


Well, I don't live in New Jersey, but I go to school in Jersey City, NJ four days a week.

Definitely think it would be nice to have another person to talk to that is going through what I'm going through...


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, I thought this said "Jersey Shore" support group. Nevermind.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Michael127 said:


> Oh, I thought this said "Jersey Shore" support group. Nevermind.


well im located on the jersey shore but im reaching out to anyone and everyone in jersey whos interested in just making friends and sharing our difficulties with SA


----------



## sunshine87 (May 23, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi I'm 26 female here in North Jersey. If there's anybody who wants to talk or share experiences, send me a message. I'm looking to meet new people also. Any part of Jersey is fine with me.


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

I would be interested.


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but is anyone aware of current groups in NJ (specifically northern or central). There seems to be a disturbing small about of support groups of any nature in northern NJ. Thanks


----------



## shylover (Jul 6, 2013)

Greetings from northern New Jersey!


----------



## DavidSwan23 (Aug 21, 2013)

sunshine87 said:


> Hi I'm 26 female here in North Jersey. If there's anybody who wants to talk or share experiences, send me a message. I'm looking to meet new people also. Any part of Jersey is fine with me.


Hi I'm a 24 (soon to be 25) male from North Jersey. Let's chat.


----------



## Tattie (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder how many people from nj there is on SAS. If there's a lot then it'd be worth setting up a few groups


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

NJ is pretty dense. There are probably quite a few here. I am in eastern Monmouth County.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

im currently in ocean county.id like to try a group if there was one around


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in northern Jersey


----------



## saraw28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am from south jersey


----------



## Dziedzjd (Jan 20, 2016)

PM me if anyone wants to start up a support group or just talk im from north/central jersey!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in Northern NJ.


----------

